# new pick-ups..



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up these 2 beauties today at the Syracuse Train show.. The 283 is beautiful, the pul-mor tires look to be new, and the price was incredible, at least for around here...$40 bucks!!The shell tanker cost me $10 bucks. Another nice piece, needing only a scrub i














n the tub, and a polish of the handrails.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

No way you could get a 283 that nice here in California. It looks like you had a successful day and you even had some folding money left over.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> No way you could get a 283 that nice here in California. It looks like you had a successful day and you even had some folding money left over.


Yep. This will be my 4th 283.. I like them...I wasn't even in the market for one but when I saw it at $40 bucks, I just had to pop.. I paid between $75-$80 bucks for each one I already had, and at $40 bucks, this one was coming home. I saw 5-6 more 283's at the show, and they were all priced at around $85 bucks...A buddy of mine there who was a vendor asked me if it even ran, and I said,, "I hope not"!


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Flyer..."I hope not!!!" Well spoken my friend....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Flyer..."I hope not!!!" Well spoken my friend....


The darn thing runs like a scalded dog, lights, and smokes like Groucho Marx. I'm still going to take her apart, and check the brushes, springs, and armature...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If you keep adding nice new items to your roster you will need to undertake a shelf project like Lee Willis has done. It certainly beats my current state with almost everything packed in crates stored in the attic.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Lee's shelves are very nice, but I just don't have the $$ for something like that.. I'm on SSD, as I'm 100% disabled, so money is tight.. I do have some engines on a few shelves though. Not shown are my Hudsons, diesels, and a bunch of Pacifics, and a load of Atlantics. And of course all the rolling stock, probably around 200 pieces..


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello flyernut, You sure have a wall full of nice American Flyer engines I love your collection very nice I love them all. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut: Very nice collection; like those shelfs!


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow, just WOW! That is soooo cool!! I'm still learning and trying to soak all these models in. Is there a source of information which shows pictures of all the Gilbert engines, dates they were made?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

There is a source.. Nuttinbutflyer can send you the link. I'm not that intelligent when it comes to stuff like that,lol.


----------

